# Make your own sock blockers. It works!!!!



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Have made my own, with .95 ea placemats from Walmart
It is perfect.
I'll make many, and give the socks I made inserted over them, telling the people I have given the sock to, to use them after washing the socks.

The mods won't let me put the link for the pattern. They say cyberseams dot com is a spam, which is not.

So, it is wwwcyberseams dot com /downloads/sock_blocker_template_adults.pdf


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Second attempt. No, won't let me add the link.


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you. I did a search for it and now have it.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad you found it.
Forgot to say you make 2 pairs of blockers out of one placemat.


----------



## doilymaster (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's an example of placemat that works for this project:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/World-Map-Placemat/14913207


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Found some other sources since the cyberseams site is apparently being blocked:

http://www.littlesesameknits.blogspot.com/2007/04/super-easy-diy-sock-blockers-tutorial.html

http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2012/02/diy-sock-blockers-return.html

http://kniftyred.blogspot.com/2008/02/my-sock-blockers.html

http://pandoraknits.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-to-make-your-own-sock-blockers.html

http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/sock_blockers

http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2009/09/make-your-own-sock-blockers.html

http://hakucho.blogspot.com/2008/03/frugal-sock-blockers.html


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Tammy, for the links. I'm going to make some this weekend.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to find the links.
However, I find the template of cyberseams website way better though.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you have a picture of yours? I loaned my Knit Picks set to my daughter to see if she could stretch her socks, and she hasn't brought them back yet


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Drat!! I just tossed several of these placemats. Wish I had known. Good idea.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

misslucille40 said:


> Do you have a picture of yours? I loaned my Knit Picks set to my daughter to see if she could stretch her socks, and she hasn't brought them back yet


Here is the sock with the template inserted, and the template itself.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

And here's the second sock, before blocking.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I printed it - first try . Thank you for the link .


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

My pleasure.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In my tool-acquisition addiction, I have acquired several metal - one adjustable! - sock-blockers. Maybe someday I'll actually knit adult-size socks? I actually gave away a bunch, but somehow, more came home from the Goodwill.


----------

